# Spring Start-up Hunter System



## brownthumb (May 29, 2018)

Hey guys,

We had our Hunter irrigation installed a couple of years ago and would like some advice to get it going. It was winterized by the installer last year, but we're hoping to de-winterize it ourselves.

Hunter Sprinklers XC600i
Only 2 Zones

I think I figured out the water part: open the water for the system > slowly open the main water bypass

Do I leave the controller in the off position until I test the system?

What about this thing in the green box? Do I adjust anything?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Controller can be set to whatever as long as it's not trying to run a program before you're ready. Nothing to adjust in the green valve boxes (unless there are problems). Spring startup/dewinterizing is essentially just turning everything back on and checking spray alignment, looking for leaks, etc.


----------



## brownthumb (May 29, 2018)

stotea said:


> Controller can be set to whatever as long as it's not trying to run a program before you're ready. Nothing to adjust in the green valve boxes (unless there are problems). Spring startup/dewinterizing is essentially just turning everything back on and checking spray alignment, looking for leaks, etc.


Got it working. Thank you!


----------

